# Ankara rentals



## Tomatis (Jul 7, 2012)

What could I expect to pay for a decent 1 bedroom flat in Ankara? Are flats normally rented fully kitted out or do you have to invest a lot in start up expenses for pots and pans/lamps/other necessary things for the flat? The area I'd be looking would be in the vicinity of Turgut Ozal University


----------

